# Snow wolf mini plus



## Jus_Joos (7/2/17)

Looking for a smaller mod.

Who has stock of the snow wolf mini plus or something similar? Except the mini volt.


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Looking for a smaller mod.
> 
> Who has stock of the snow wolf mini plus or something similar? Except the mini volt.




Hey there Snow Wolf Mini is here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-snowwolf-mini-plus-80w-by-laisimo


This is also a great compact mod:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/n...c-box-mod-stabilised-wood?variant=32640653902


Also check out the RX Mini 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx-mini-80w-box-mod-jay-bo-designs


----------

